# Bodoodle arrow rest



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

any one use or have tried Bodoodle Pro Lite arrow rests no one around here carries them need some input before I order one, thanks


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I bought one for my target set-up and like it. Very simple to use and well built, I was impressed by the quality of construction. I think it would work well for 3d also. I have one and may buy a second for my target bow. I prefer it over my trophy taker spring steel, just easier for me to draw and accomodates different arrow widths without changing forks.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Outstanding rest for 3D. Could easily work for hunting if you silenced it with mole skin. I just preffer a total containment/drop away (QAD) rest for hunting. I always change back to bodoodle for 3D.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*rest*

i have 3 on different bow for target and 3d they work great if set up properly remember they dont have to be to stiff target i shoot 2712 with 300 gr points and it works great boodoodle pro lite


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for the info,I went ahead and ordered the pro lite2, once again thanks


----------

